# Syrians belly making weird noises?!



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, 
I have just come home and my Syrian’s tummy was making weird noises, sounding just like a human tummy rumble that we make when we’re hungry! He’s been moved into a large, new cage today which has 3 floors! His food is on the middle floor but to get there, he has to climb up a tube that is basically vertical. Could it be that he’s hungry as he hasn't figured that he has to climb the tube to get his food or is this another problem? I had fed him some of his food and he has stopped making these noises now, I am just confused and need to know what it is? 
Thankyou!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

My hammy used to make little gurgly tummy noises, he was healthy and happy. I think as long as there are no other signs off I'll health, like runny poo, change in coat condition or lethargy then there should be nothing to worry about.


----------

